# AFI 100 Years 100 Songs



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Anyone else watch this? I kinda knew what the top 3 would be..
1. Somewhere Over The Rainbow
2. As Time Goes By
3. Singin' in the Rain

btw, "Moon River" was #4 while "White Christmas" was #5.

You can see the whole list at the AFI site Here.

But was somewhat surprised over how low some of the other songs were on the list, for example "Fame" was rated higher than "Goldfinger" ? ? ?

hey this is my 100th post!!


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I think suicide is painless could have been rated a little higher. 

And where's the love for the Mickey Mouse song at the end of Full Metal Jacket


----------

